# Residence visa, Trading licence, PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

I am sure we all know how confusing UAE law can be when it comes to VISA. i have invested in Dubai and no one can still give me proper answer as to which visa or the length of the visa, some say if the property is less then Million AED then you get 3 yrs anything less then that 6 months. 

But nothing is confirmed. HELP is required is in the matter listed below:

1) any help or info as to who to ask or where to go for more info about residence visa?
2) am I allowed to work in my residence visa?
3) is it better to have independent visa where I can work on my own as a Personal trainer?
4) should I apply for trading license and then carry on with my PT business and where to apply for for those license as I heard its cheaper in Ras al khiama trading licence where you allowed to move freely anywhere within UAE.

I really would appreciate any help guys as I bought a property in Marina and this issue seems to be causing but quite a bit a discomfort and I am sure I am not the only 1 in this MESS.


----------



## Green-Baron (Jun 20, 2012)

ash.naz said:


> I am sure we all know how confusing UAE law can be when it comes to VISA. i have invested in Dubai and no one can still give me proper answer as to which visa or the length of the visa, some say if the property is less then Million AED then you get 3 yrs anything less then that 6 months.
> 
> But nothing is confirmed. HELP is required is in the matter listed below:
> 
> ...


Ok I think I can give you some info since I have a property in Dubai from which I got my visa. Basically for a property which is evaluated at over 1 million the investor can only get a 6 month, multiple-entry visa. If its less than That then tough cookie, you don't get any visa! now there are two ways you can be sure that you can get the visa out from your property 1) the original purchase price is a million or over or 2) it is evaluated by RERA to a million or over.

AFIK this visa is not equilivent to a fullon residence visa coz you can't do certain stuff I.e. open a P.O. Box, can't buy a car etc. from first hand experience it's quite difficult to live a normal life with it especially if your just starting you life here. there was talk of re-introducing the 3 year visa for the property investors last year but till now nothing has come of it. Believe me if they bring it back I will be the first in line. 

Regarding your other q's sorry can help you im a first time poster so don't wanna get flamed if I give you false info by mistake. 

Hope it helps


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Green-Baron said:


> Ok I think I can give you some info since I have a property in Dubai from which I got my visa. Basically for a property which is evaluated at over 1 million the investor can only get a 6 month, multiple-entry visa. If its less than That then tough cookie, you don't get any visa! now there are two ways you can be sure that you can get the visa out from your property 1) the original purchase price is a million or over or 2) it is evaluated by RERA to a million or over.
> 
> AFIK this visa is not equilivent to a fullon residence visa coz you can't do certain stuff I.e. open a P.O. Box, can't buy a car etc. from first hand experience it's quite difficult to live a normal life with it especially if your just starting you life here. there was talk of re-introducing the 3 year visa for the property investors last year but till now nothing has come of it. Believe me if they bring it back I will be the first in line.
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for the info... 

6 months residence visa, Am i allowed to work??? do you have any info on that?
and any idea where and how can I get independant visa? Freezone VISA?


----------



## mahal29 (Feb 15, 2012)

ash.naz said:


> Thanks so much for the info...
> 
> 6 months residence visa, Am i allowed to work??? do you have any info on that?
> and any idea where and how can I get independant visa? Freezone VISA?


Hi,

Try RAK Free Zone or Creative City in Fujeirah. That will be the 2 places you can setup less price at the moment. You can go for something like Flexy desk with one visa duration of Visa will be 2 years and renewable

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mahal29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try RAK Free Zone or Creative City in Fujeirah. That will be the 2 places you can setup less price at the moment. You can go for something like Flexy desk with one visa duration of Visa will be 2 years and renewable
> 
> Thanks


Before your reply, the last post was in June, I imagine the poster would have sorted something out by now....


----------

